# 2 Fatties & ABT's



## njsmokin (Nov 4, 2009)

Made 2 Bratwurst Fatties and ABT's on Halloween
Here are the ABT's stuffed with Cream Cheese, 4 cheese blend
and Chorizo


Wrapped in bacon


Finished


2 Bratwurst Fatties
1 - with saurkraut, bacon, onions and swiss cheese
2 - with peppers, onions, mushrooms and munster cheese

Ready for the smoker


Fresh out of the smoker and cooling before slicing


First time I have done ABT's
Tasted OK but could use more heat


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

Boy those look good...When you say Brat fatties what makes them a brat??? Just curious


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome NJ, that's some great looking grub...Nice weave...


----------



## njsmokin (Nov 4, 2009)

I use Johnsonville Bratwursts
Just peel off casing

Here is the link
http://www.johnsonville.com/home/products/brats


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 4, 2009)

The Fatties look great, the bacon wrap is precision work and the ABTs look delicious...


----------



## irishteabear (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice job. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Everything looks great.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 4, 2009)

I like both of them the Abt's look good and I like the chrizio you added. The fatties are very impressive with a great weave job. So keept up there NJsmoke.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks great! I have rolled lots of fatty's and im curious how you get it on the diagonal????


----------



## njsmokin (Nov 4, 2009)

I just do the bacon weave on saran wrap
turn 45 degrees
then place Fattie in middle


----------



## chefrob (Nov 4, 2009)

nice job on both............


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 4, 2009)

sounds as simple as i pictured it. I guess i was expecting there to be some sort of trick to it... Thanks! Im gonna have to try it next time.


----------



## builder59 (Nov 4, 2009)

I really like the idea of the diagonal bacon. Also like the way you cut the japs lengthwise.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 4, 2009)

Great job all the way around.  I like the ingredients in the ABTs and the Fattys.  Nice qview too.







for making me drool while I'm trying to eat lunch.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 4, 2009)

Great job on the ABT's, and the Fattys, are picture perfect.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks so good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, makes me hungry. Then again I am always hungry on this site.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Nov 6, 2009)

Every thing looks picture perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------

